# What bits make these edges?



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

I posted this over on lumberjocks, but I was hoping to get some more input over here.

What bits make these 2 different edges?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I really can't see from your pictures, maybe you can compare it to some of these images

AOL Search

then you can check Mlcs, Magnate.net, Freud or one of the other bit sellers in that category.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take a look here..

Freud Tools - Edging & Grooving

and here..

http://www.chiclumber.com/uploads/Moulding profile guide.pdf


----------



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

I couldn't find a matching bit on either the Freud or MLCS websites, which is why I have posted the question here. :fie: :fie:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

noone said:


> I couldn't find a matching bit on either the Freud or MLCS websites, which is why I have posted the question here. :fie: :fie:


They may be cut in several passes and with different bits each pass... or ... could have been done on a shaper or moulder. But, I have to agree with Doug, can't really see the profiles in your pictures!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

The top edge on picture 1 looks like an ogee, and the bottom edge looks as though it was done with a chamfer bit.


Regards
Harold


----------



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

Does this help?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Double roundover bit*

Noone, I believe that looks like a double roundover bit. 

Double Round-Over Router Bit - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 13130 - Amazon.com

I've got one, and used it on my cabinet doors. If I was at home, I could include a close up picture of my doors. But I do believe that is what you are looking for.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You can kind of see it in this picture. But at home, I believe I have a close-up of them. 
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...341419063-cabinet-3-sink-04-sink-cabinet-.jpg

Although, it looks like that may be a larger radius round-over.


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

*What Bit?*

I uggest you go to the Rockler Site or get a copy of their catalog. They do a nice job of showing the bit and the resulting profile.


----------



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I found a winner from Rockler. (almost 50 bucks though...)

See attached.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Noone, I believe that looks like a double roundover bit.
> 
> Double Round-Over Router Bit - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 13130 - Amazon.com
> 
> I've got one, and used it on my cabinet doors. If I was at home, I could include a close up picture of my doors. But I do believe that is what you are looking for.


I agree with Lee, it looks like a double round over.

Several companies make them with different radii, here is a page with a Whiteside catalog. Look at page 18 and you will see their double round over bits and also the wavy edge bit on the same page is similar. 

Whiteside Machine Co Product Catalog


----------



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

Per the carpenter-

"the bit has a small cove at the top, a small step down from there and a larger quarter round to meet flush with the face at it's borrom edge / works best when the edge is at least 1& 1/2" thick (height)"

Therefore, I think its this-
Freud Tools - Table Top Classical Bit. (I can't post urls yet)

He probably just softened up the edges by hand sanding.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I believe this to be a multi-part build up w/ different bits. Shaper or RT is not the question. A number of my counter tops are made this way. Better pic would help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

these profiles may have bee done on a shaper or a segment of several router bits in tandem.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Mike, whether that's not what he was looking for, I apreciate the link. I'd lke to get a little larger radius double round over from the one I have. I like that look. Thanks!

I know they may not be the best, but just bought about ten 1/2" shank bits from Peachtree (Stone Mountain) on sale for 9 dollars a piece. I have others that have held up, so far.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

kp91 said:


> I really can't see from your pictures, maybe you can compare it to some of these images
> 
> AOL Search
> 
> then you can check Mlcs, Magnate.net, Freud or one of the other bit sellers in that category.


Good sight thanks. I added it to my favorites :happy:


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Bradleytavares said:


> I believe this to be a multi-part build up w/ different bits. Shaper or RT is not the question. A number of my counter tops are made this way. Better pic would help.


I agree with Bradley, I also think it is multi-bits.

Here is a cross section picture of a top rail I routed for a pulpit. I used a round-over, a cove, and a straight bit. It took three cuts with the round-over (two on top, and one flipped over); then one with the cove bit to make the shape. Then nine cuts to make the groove; 3 wide and 3 passes to cut the depth (10mm). The groove was cut with an 8 mm bit and its 23mm wide to fit over a 22mm piece of wood.

This gives an example of what you can do with multiple bits. Hope this helps.


----------



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions.

As I mentioned earlier, I asked the carpenter who made the edge (his picture was in the Woodweb photo gallery), and he said, quote:

"the bit has a small cove at the top, a small step down from there and a larger quarter round to meet flush with the face at it's borrom edge / works best when the edge is at least 1& 1/2" thick (height)"

Therefore, it must be the attached bit in the picture. The dimensions fit the picture, with that total edge being about 1.5" thick. I think its just hard to see the cove from the angle in the picture.

He probably just softened up the edges by hand sanding.

I still like the idea of edge build ups and would like more ideas thrown out there, but i'll post that in a separate post.....

Thanks again folks.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate


----------

